# Skullcandy Team Nissan 2013 season thread



## Skullcandy #33 (Jun 26, 2012)

Skullcandy Team Nissan opens the 2013 Season at Daytona with a very impressive win in the ST class, the sister car placed a awesome 9th place.


Nissan Altima Coupe Takes Class Victory at Daytona - Nissan Online Newsroom

I will be posting all results and answering questions in this thread.

Can we please sticky this to make it easy to find?

Thanks 

Josh


----------

